

Show HN: Musical sound bites at Buskering.com - jschem

I constantly record myself playing small riffs on the guitar and have collected a few hundred tracks. Instead of letting these ideas collect the electronic equivalent to dust I created a website where you can upload small (20s) portions of a start of an idea and people can vote on which one they like the best. The site is at http://www.buskering.com. The point of it is that you as a musician might not know which riff has the potential to be a song so you can upload a few riffs and see which one people like the most.<p>I was a busker over the summer and liked the thought that people enjoyed my music more than the fact they would give me some spare change. I'm trying to bring the idea that instead of throwing spare change you might have time as an internet pedestrian to vote/rate a 20 second music sound bite.<p>Let me know what you think...<p>PS - I made this project learning how to code Django and Python and it is a simple voting app like (Fasemash, Hot or Not, etc...)  Most of the tracks are of me playing the guitar as well.
======
anigbrowl
This is pretty neat, I'll try and post it about a bit. On the FAQ, put the
'what is this' and the 'theme' sections ahead of the instructions. Your target
market is musicians, not programmers. 'How to use it' is unhelpful if you're
still wondering 'what's it for'.

~~~
jschem
Good point. I'll get to changing that so it is more helpful.

